# First fish in the new Cuda



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

Got off 24 hour duty at the hospital around 0630 and figured I could hit the water for a few hours before the wife woke up and the weather got too bad. 

Worked the grassy flats around sound side of johnsons beach. Between the rain and wind it was pretty difficult to spot fish but the sun came through enough for me to spot a couple small schools. 
Picked this guy up on a 4" paddle tail swimbait. Tough little 25 incher.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Not a bad first fish for the Cuda. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice going. Glad to hear they are moving up; in there.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great fish for the first in the yak! One of the best IMO


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish... Those swimbaits are magic.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal.....way ta break in the new sled!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good one !


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A nice 25" redfish for your first fish in your kayak. I remember my first fish I caught from my kayak. It was gafftop catfish.


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks gents.


----------



## Turbodog384 (Feb 18, 2015)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but where did you get your Cuda? I've been looking really hard at getting a 2014 model. It will be my first yak. Any pros or cons to share? 

Thanks! Nice fish btw!


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I ordered it through pensacola kayak and sail. They only had the sunrise color and I wanted to get one I could double as a duck hunting yak. 

I absolutely love it btw. I don't know if you've ever test drove one but it's legit. Fast, tracks great, and relatively stable. I have pretty good balance and I have to catch myself now and again if there are some waves.


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

If you're in the area hit me up and you can take a test ride. I'm right by the ace hardware off 98 and dog track. 
616-822-4664


----------



## Turbodog384 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for reply. I'm in Fort Walton so probably be hard to get up with you, but thanks for the offer. I have never paddled one, but have sat in the seat on the ground here at a local shop and it felt great. I'm looking at a 2014 because they are going about 15% off right now. A local shop here has desert camo color, but my first choice is yellow jacket. 

This will be my first yak so I want to get one that has a good reputation and will last me a while. I think the Cuda 14 is the one, although I really don't have any experience to base that on. I've been itching to fish and researching yaks for about two years now...I'm ready, just got to pull the trigger.


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I would do it. Just have to get a good quality paddle if you plan on covering some water. Even if you don't it's still nice to have a paddle that will take the abuse and last a long time.


----------



## Turbodog384 (Feb 18, 2015)

Any paddle suggestions? I was looking at a bending branches angler slice. Bass pro has them for $150. I'm not looking to drop $300-400 on a paddle just yet....again, I'm new to all this.


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I wasn't about to spend all that much either. The bending branches paddles are great my buddy has one and I used that before I got mine. I got the Aqua bound sting ray $159. Carbon fiber shaft with hybrid blades. It's light no flex and I have been putting close to eight miles in each time I've gone out and I don't get tired until close to the end of my trips if there is a decent wind. Biggest thing is get a 240cm paddle at minimum because of the way the seat sits you need the extra length to grab the water. It's nice too I use mine in the flats as a push pole or just use it to paddle while I'm standing.


----------



## Turbodog384 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok since you have first hand Cuda knowledge..... I was looking at 240cm, would you recommend that or maybe going 260? I'm right at 6'0" tall.


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm 5'11" and the 240 works great for me.


----------



## Turbodog384 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the great info, I appreciate it!


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

No problem. Good Luck.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice catch, I've been hitting up that area for the past couple weekends coming up completely dry


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

Let me know when you go out next. We can link up and catch some


----------

